# Something Really Funny You Read Today



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

*Here's the serious original post in a thread entitled Checklist For A Prog Band from another music forum. *

a) Strong melodies that are neither obvious nor familiar but prove memorable with dedicated repeated listening
b) Songs with multiple time signatures and odd harmonic structures
c) Vocals that induce chills of pleasure and/or strong sense of elation
d) No consideration given to song length other than was it developed fully as a composition
e) Empassioned performance by skilled instrumentalists, occasionally resulting in personnel changes to acquire better players (i.e. upgrading drummer for a better player)
f) Continual exploration of new sounds, techniques, and a refusal to repeat "formulas"....
g) When other highly skilled players attempt to "cover" the material, they realize that it is much harder to nail exactly than they first thought

*and here's a hilarious response! *

*) abandon all hopes of sexual activity
*) discard all facial soap
*) develop taste for Shasta and Doritos
*) assume misguided sense of superiority to all lesser non-prog bands
*) recite "i love being obscure in the service of my art" in the mirror 3x daily
*) ask mother to reduce rent, allow practice on nights when bridge club is off
*) develop band name and logo so clever only a high school junior could have pulled it off


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

''does uk even have beaches?''


----------

